# clip bending



## Rich L (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a little video that I've posted in a few pen-like places that show how I bend my clips. Hope you find it interesting.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQmhUbQ3Uig

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## thrustmonkey (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting, very interesting! Wish I had the wherewithal to do that. Very artistic and talented.

Ross


----------



## thewishman (Aug 1, 2013)

I have been wondering how you made your clips. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 1, 2013)

super awesome!!! thanks for sharing


----------



## teamtexas (Aug 2, 2013)

Rich, Great Video!  I 'am working on a few clips, do you have a source for the Sterling Silver sheets that you would be will to share?

Dan


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 2, 2013)

Very nice Rich, I especially liked the jigs and dies, they're very nicely done.

Mike


----------



## ALA (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashaw (Aug 2, 2013)

Rich very nicely done.  Did you make your on dies or did you order them.


----------



## Rich L (Aug 2, 2013)

teamtexas said:


> Rich, Great Video!  I 'am working on a few clips, do you have a source for the Sterling Silver sheets that you would be will to share?
> 
> Dan



I get 6" by 6" sheets from Hoover and Strong.



ashaw said:


> Rich very nicely done.  Did you make your on dies or did you order them.



I make all my own dies and fixtures.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## skiprat (Aug 2, 2013)

When I grow up, I wanna be just like you!!!:biggrin:

Or you could save me some time and just adopt me......


----------



## Rich L (Aug 2, 2013)

skiprat said:


> When I grow up, I wanna be just like you!!!:biggrin:
> 
> Or you could save me some time and just adopt me......



No you don't - I wouldn't even adopt myself!

Will I see you in London in October (WES show)? Anyone else going?

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## cnirenberg (Aug 2, 2013)

I always wondered how they did that....Pretty cool.  I like the dies and fixtures that you used.  Simple, yet very effective.


----------

